
Tell HN: ProtonVPN is awful - benguild
And, there is virtually no support even for paid plans. After sending reports of connectivity and authentication issues, log files, and more, their &quot;support&quot; department is totally unresponsive nor helpful.<p>Since the service was upvoted heavily here, I wanted to caution anyone thinking about trying it, since there is also no trial period.<p>EDIT: Correction, I did receive one email response after a week instructing that in regards to <i>intermittent</i> authentication issues to &quot;check your username and password&quot; although the service authenticates successfully around 50-ish% of the time.
======
4e1a
I've been using it on my android phone with no problems, and without paying a
dime. Not sure why all the negativity.

~~~
benguild
Glad to hear the free tier works. Thanks for your report. It sounds like maybe
that is better tested and also doesn't require any support.

